# Aircraft mechanics/technicians



## bimal747 (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi good day ,
I would appreciate if anyone could guide me to migrate as an aircraft maintenance personnel to new Zealand . I am currently working in Middle East with a leading airline as an aircraft mechanic. I got more than 8 years experience. 
Thanks very much for the help !


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Aircraft maintenance engineer ?

https://www.careers.govt.nz/jobs-da...tenance-repair/aircraft-maintenance-engineer/

Not many employers that I can think of. You could go the NZ Air Force, Air New Zealand and I think there's one other company that I fail to remember who act as a nationally recognised contractor....maybe ? A few of my colleagues were prior aircraft engineers/technicians with a couple of them working for the NZAF and the other ran himself as a contractor who had a contract with the NZAF (apparently you can earn more and the income tax is less). Anyways they all got out of the game in to a completely different career path.


----------



## easapart66academy1 (7 mo ago)

bimal747 said:


> Hi good day ,
> I would appreciate if anyone could guide me to migrate as an aircraft maintenance personnel to new Zealand . I am currently working in Middle East with a leading airline as an aircraft mechanic. I got more than 8 years experience.
> Thanks very much for the help !


Hi Bimal747, 
You need first to get your License EASA PART 66 B1or B2 it's mondatory in europ you can see more from here : http://easapart66.academy/ then you can start apply to jobs to get your Job offer. 
Good luck


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

A cousin of mine used to work for the US Airforce on F-15's.

When I looked, they weren't a large number of Aircraft mechanics/technicians jobs, but they did exist.

Sponsorship will be key, and you should mention your citizenships, any passports you hold, and that you'll require sponsorship in the first sentence of your CV / resume.

Note that your likely to be talking to a chatbot who's doing the first pre-screening, so don't be surprised by a generic response.

Jobs I found on Trademe (the most likely source). I'd recommend searching for "airline" OR "aircraft" and nothing else, because it's going to be a pretty short list.






Trade Me







www.trademe.co.nz





There seems to be a demand for ground handling in airports.


----------

